
Ask HN: What is the best test for statistical randomness? - _coldfire
Current choices seem to be NIST SP-800-22, DieHarder and Test U01, all of which certainly overlap.<p>Why is there no battery of tests that includes standards developed by different countries and their obvious biases?
======
aappleby
Broad statistical tests are good enough for most all non-crypto RNGs - once
you pass DieHarder you're probably good enough for practially all common RNG
uses.

Breaking crypto RNGs is a subtle enough art that having a standardized set of
tests wouldn't actually prove anything useful - it would be like saying "We
tried every key in our collection on this new padlock and none of them worked,
therefore the padlock is secure."

-Austin, author of SMHasher

------
potus_putin
[http://random.mat.sbg.ac.at/tests/](http://random.mat.sbg.ac.at/tests/) "On
this page, you will find information on tests for uniform random number
generators (RNGs)"

------
rvr_
Lossless compression algorithms. True randomness should yield near 0%
compression ratios.

------
janwas
PractRand is a useful test suite.

